# Obvioiusly not illegal for all Americans?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Page 87 of the new CA magazine.
David Caruso.
Enjoying a Trinidad Robusto Extra from the forbidden zone.
Full page photo with a nice glimpse of the stick.

Surprised me to see the band as they usually take them off on most photos.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Did it come out of your trunk? :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

What's the world coming to when a schlep like David Caruso is blatantly violating this country's embargo on The Evil Empire in a national magazine?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

He's probably making a statement saying "End the Embargo!!"


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Scan?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes I saw that. He'd make a perfect goat for the Gov to go after being famous and all.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Let me get this straight:
They track the purchases of everyday guys like you, trying desperately to prosecute for buying goods from the land of the leaf, while celebrities can partake in full color magazine ads?
WTF? 
:BS


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Time For Court Action?*



audio1der said:


> They track the purchases of everyday guys like you, trying desperately to prosecute for buying goods from the land of the leaf, while celebrities can partake in full color magazine ads?
> WTF?


I wonder if this ad could be used as a defense, should some one (U.S. citizen or Permanent Resident) be willing to take upon an act of civil disobedience and be prosecuted.

I would think that this could be used as proof of *selective prosecution* in such a case.

Just my :2


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Page 87 of the new CA magazine.
> David Caruso.
> Enjoying a Trinidad Robusto Extra from the forbidden zone.
> Full page photo with a nice glimpse of the stick.
> ...


That was not just a cigar, that was a [pause] ... a cuban cigar 'Yyyyyeeeeahhhhh'


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Man, I thought he was Canadian !


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

khubli said:


> Man, I thought he was Canadian !


No he's not. He's just annoying.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

audio1der said:


> Let me get this straight:
> 
> WTF?
> :BS


Rule 1 - everyone is equal - some are more equal than others


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> Yes I saw that. He'd make a perfect goat for the Gov to go after being famous and all.


If the OFAC goes after him, they better go after Tom Delay as well.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Who is he?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

He can do whatever he wants... HE'S DAVID CARUSO, DAMNIT!!!!! HE WAS IN MOVIES... um... I mean TV.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Did it come out of your trunk? :r


Haha ! I like that one


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> That was not just a cigar, that was a [pause] ... a cuban cigar 'Yyyyyeeeeahhhhh'


Man that was friggin' hysterical! Man I swear I haven't heard that many cheesy one liners since well..........the other CSI.

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Did it come out of your trunk? :r


Man...........that was priceless! :r

ATL


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> Man, I thought he was Canadian !


God , I hope not.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I seen that. He said he like all cigars. 

He seems like a real afficianado that pick the cigar for the time, rather than just smoke anything. I thought it was a pretty good article.

I was also surprised at the cigar of the year. The Boli RC. I think its a good cigar as well, but the best of the year. I need to revisit these again.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

*Re: Time For Court Action?*



BiggDawg said:


> I wonder if this ad could be used as a defense, should some one (U.S. citizen or Permanent Resident) be willing to take upon an act of civil disobedience and be prosecuted.
> 
> I would think that this could be used as proof of *selective prosecution* in such a case.
> 
> Just my :2


interesting point...


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> He can do whatever he wants... HE'S DAVID CARUSO, DAMNIT!!!!! HE WAS IN MOVIES... um... I mean TV.


Well he was in at least 1 movie anyway (that I know of), Proof of Life.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

nem said:


> If the OFAC goes after him, they better go after Tom Delay as well.


Actually, at the time and place that cigar was smoked by Tommy (2003 in israel), he was not in violation of any US laws. Prior to some point in 2004, it was not against the embargo to recieve a product of cuban origin and use it so long as it wasn't brought in to this country. The noose was made much tighter since then.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

he was in the movie Jade too


regardless, he's possibly the worst actor alive

thankfully my B&M gave it to me free so I didn't have to actually pay for a magazine with him on the cover


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Plenty of celebrities have flaunted Cuban cigars in public, including in the pages of CA. Nothing new here and I can't see why anyone would begrudge David Caruso's enjoyment of a fine cigar. Hell, you can go smoke one in public if you want, and I doubt anyone will even notice, let alone take pictures of you and publish them in CA.



RPB67 said:


> I was also surprised at the cigar of the year. The Boli RC. I think its a good cigar as well, but the best of the year. I need to revisit these again.


If you try the 06's, you may be surprised. Not saying you will like it or not, but no similarity to RC's I've had in the past. I did a blind tasting with about 10 other guys and no one guessed it. I wouldn't put it anywhere near the top of my list, but I liked the 06, while the earlier vintages (00-04) never really did much for me.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I wonder if he would eat the band really quick if the LAW came??:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

nem said:


> If the OFAC goes after him, they better go after Tom Delay as well.


Man they are already going after Delay! They should go after Bill Clinton too........they did that already too! 

ATL


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> Well he was in at least 1 movie anyway (that I know of), Proof of Life.


He was in "King of New York" with Christopher Walken too!

He played the same part though....a smart a$$ cop. No offense to cops.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> No he's not. He's just annoying.


Canadians are annoying? :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Remember what happened to Tom Delay:cb when he lit up that infamous Hoyo Double Corona.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

No opinion, it is what it is.



RPB67 said:


> I was also surprised at the cigar of the year. The Boli RC. I think its a good cigar as well, but the best of the year. I need to revisit these again.





GOAT LOCKER said:


> If you try the 06's, you may be surprised. Not saying you will like it or not, but no similarity to RC's I've had in the past. I did a blind tasting with about 10 other guys and no one guessed it. I wouldn't put it anywhere near the top of my list, but I liked the 06, while the earlier vintages (00-04) never really did much for me.


Probably the best cigar I've smoked from '06!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> Canadians are annoying? :r


Caruso aint Canadian, I just checked online to make sure! Whew!!!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> Caruso aint Canadian, I just checked online to make sure! Whew!!!


He has no excuse then ... :r


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> That was not just a cigar, that was a [pause] ... a cuban cigar 'Yyyyyeeeeahhhhh'


Holy sh1t!!! I've _never_ watched that stupid show, and after watching that I couldn't be happier about it. That was rediculous!!! :r


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I think Cigar Afficianado has become the Cigar Smoker's High Times Magazine. Instead of watching Cheech Marin Hit off of a Water Bong we get to look at people like David Caruso Toking on a Trini Robusto Extra.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> Actually, at the time and place that cigar was smoked by Tommy (2003 in israel), he was not in violation of any US laws. Prior to some point in 2004, it was not against the embargo to recieve a product of cuban origin and use it so long as it wasn't brought in to this country. The noose was made much tighter since then.


I always wondered about this photo. Thanks for the backstory.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> That was not just a cigar, that was a [pause] ... a cuban cigar 'Yyyyyeeeeahhhhh'


And now they removed it..... :tg

"This video has been removed due to terms of use violation."


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Thurm15 said:


> I think Cigar Afficianado has become the Cigar Smoker's High Times Magazine. Instead of watching Cheech Marin Hit off of a Water Bong we get to look at people like David Caruso Toking on a Trini Robusto Extra.


:r That is a good point.. lol


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

khubli said:


> Man, I thought he was Canadian !


He is from Queens, like Jerry Seinfeld and Paul Simon. Sigh, why are all the famous people from Queens whiney, annoying people. Not that theres anything wrong with that.

:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Goat Locker, that is a sweet ERDM!!


----------



## FraGil (Jan 25, 2007)

Jungle_Rat said:


> And now they removed it..... :tg
> 
> "This video has been removed due to terms of use violation."


what exactly was this video then? i was obviously too late to catch it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

FraGil said:


> what exactly was this video then? i was obviously too late to catch it.


it was the csi miami david caruso montage if you google search you might be able to find it somewhere its realy funny


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

David who?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> He was in "King of New York" with Christopher Walken too!
> 
> He played the same part though....a smart a$$ cop. No offense to cops.


no offense and *GO SKINS* i wish i was as cool as him.

Maybe our cuban (take off glasses) isnt a cuban at all EEEYYYAAAAAAAA


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Braxxy said:


> He is from Queens, like Jerry Seinfeld and Paul Simon. Sigh, why are all the famous people from Queens whiney, annoying people.


You must be forgetting Christopher Walken is from Queens--unless you find him annoying too.  Personally, I think he's a badass... but then, look where I live. :r


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

nem said:


> If the OFAC goes after him, they better go after Tom Delay as well.


I found the _*unretouched*_ photo...


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Ha ha, nice touch(up)!!!:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Aaron said:


> I found the _*unretouched*_ photo...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... I literally laughed for a long time after seeing that. I've never even SEEN a Cremosa in person, let alone SMELL one on fire!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jordan was smoking an EL Cohiba of some sort in a photo from an ESPN golf article a few months back. It's nothing new...


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I got to say after seeing that picture of delay with a cremosa it makes me think that his legal woes are the smaller problems in his life...


----------

